# NUS Open 2012 (Singapore)



## anders (Dec 7, 2011)

The NUS Rubik's Cube Competition, organised by the Mathematics Society at the National University of Singapore, is scheduled to take place 11 February 2012. Stay tuned.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Like*

Will be there!


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 7, 2011)

11 February, wish i could be there, although most likely it won't happen


----------



## mosquito (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah ! I will be there


----------



## Genesis (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally, missed last year's
Anyone knows weather there's the school one and the respective events?


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 7, 2011)

Might be there, gotta give Kong back his 7x7


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah, I might be there, Indonesia - singapore is pretty cheap.


----------



## stylex31 (Dec 7, 2011)

Must...not...miss...this...


----------



## anders (Dec 7, 2011)

Genesis said:


> Finally, missed last year's
> Anyone knows weather there's the school one and the respective events?



They also plan for a non-WCA school competition on 18 February. The events are still under discussion.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 7, 2011)

anders said:


> They also plan for a non-WCA school competition on 18 February. The events are still under discussion.


Thanks!


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 8, 2011)

Might be there :O


----------



## SkyTeethSeaFoot (Dec 9, 2011)

how many events?


----------



## anders (Dec 10, 2011)

I give the answer, and you deliver the question!



anders said:


> They also plan for a non-WCA school competition on 18 February. The events are still under discussion.





SkyTeethSeaFoot said:


> how many events?


----------



## Yichen (Dec 11, 2011)

hope the judges are more familiar with the regulations...and willing to receive help


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 13, 2011)

Is the date already fix? I want to buy the plane tickets as soon as possible so it wil be cheaper


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 20, 2011)

CuberMan said:


> Is the date already fix? I want to buy the plane tickets as soon as possible so it wil be cheaper


 Bump on this. I would like to know as well because tickets now are quite cheap..so if the date is fixed I'll just get the tickets now


----------



## Durben (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be going as well.


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all,

The following are the details (more or less confirmed) for Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition 2012 

Duration of Event
11/2/2012 Open Category (8.30am to 6.30pm)
18/2/2012 School Category (9.00am to 4.00pm)

Venue: National University of Singapore (Detailed location will be specified on a later date)

Participation Fees	

School Category	$6 per person
$15 per team

Open Category $5 per person per game
$1 for each additional game involved till a maximum of $8.

Note:	Walk in registration for actual day (Open Category) *with no prior reigstration with the WCA website: 
$7 per person per game, $1 for each additional event involved till a maximum of $10
All fees will be collected on the day itself.

School Category ( 3 participants/team) 
Event Format 
2x2x2 Finals Average of 5	
Rubik’s Cube Preliminaries Average of 5 
4x4x4 Finals Average of 5	
Rubik’s Cube Finals Average of 5	

Open Category 
Event Format 
2x2x2 Preliminaries Average of 5	
Rubik’s Cube Preliminaries Average of 5	
4x4x4 Preliminaries Average of 5	
5x5x5 Preliminaries Average of 5	
Pyraminx Preliminaries Average of 5	
Rubik’s Cube Semi-Finals Average of 5	
2x2x2 Finals Average of 5
One-Handed Finals Average of 5	
4x4x4 Finals Average of 5	
Magic Finals Average of 5	
5x5x5 Finals Average of 5 
Blindfolded Finals Best of 3 
Pyraminx Finals Average of 5	
Rubik’s Cube Finals Average of 5	

The formats and the number of participants for the competitions will be subjected to changes according to the number of participants/time constraints at the discretion of the organizer NUS Mathematics Society. 

Registration for the open category will be through the WCA website. More details will be released on a later date.

Prizes for the competition:
Open Category
Cash prizes: 
For Rubik's Cube event:
1st: $200
2nd: $150
3rd: $100 
For the other events:
1st: $100 


School Category
Cash prizes: 
Individual category: 
$150,$100,$50 for Rubik’s Cube event
$100 for the top prize for 2x2x2 and 4x4x4

Team category: 
$200,$150,$100 for Rubik’s Cube event

Feel free to post any questions here and the organizing committee will revert to your queries as soon as possible.
Feel free to also direct your enquiries to [email protected] for school category and [email protected] for open category.
Look forward to seeing you at the event

Patrick 
Event Head for Open Category 
Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition 2012


----------



## Genesis (Dec 20, 2011)

Are there any cutoff time?


----------



## Yichen (Dec 20, 2011)

Patrick Hon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The following are the details (more or less confirmed) for Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition 2012
> 
> ...


 
5x5x5 Finals should be average of 5 right?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow the events look really good  Will definitely be there!


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 20, 2011)

Genesis said:


> Are there any cutoff time?



Hi Genesis,

I am not sure by your cut off time. 

If you are referring to the registration date, here they are.
For the School Category, the cut off time will be 12/2/2012.
For the Open Category, there is no cut off time but there is extra charge for on the day walk-ins without prior registration online.

If you are referring to the time limit for each solve, here they are.

For Open Category,
2x2x2 Preliminaries 1 minute	
Rubik’s Cube Preliminaries	2 minutes	
4x4x4 Preliminaries 4 minutes	
5x5x5 Preliminaries 5 minutes	
Pyraminx Preliminaries	2 minutes	
Rubik’s Cube Semi-Finals	1.5 minutes	
2x2x2 Finals 1 minute	
One-Handed Finals 1.5 minutes	
4x4x4 Finals 4 minutes	
Magic Finals 30 seconds	
5x5x5 Finals 5 minutes	
Blindfolded Finals 10 minutes	
Pyraminx Finals 2 minutes	
Rubik’s Cube Finals 30 seconds	


School Category	
2x2x2 Finals 1 minutes	
Rubik’s Cube Preliminaries	2 minutes 
4x4x4 Finals 4 minutes	
Rubik’s Cube Finals 2 minutes	

However, the above time limits for each solve for each event are subjected to changes according to the number of participants and time constraints.
Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Yichen (Dec 20, 2011)

Patrick Hon said:


> Hi Genesis,
> 
> For the School Category, the cut off time will be 12/2/2012.
> For the Open Category, there is no cut off time but there is extra charge for on the day walk-ins without prior registration online.
> ...


 

haha, the cutoff time refers to the time required for participating in an event...
eg. 3 mins for 5 by 5 cube, so that people cannot solve 5 by 5 within 3 mins will not have the chance to do another solve
the cutoff time is basically to limit the number of participants, so that the time for each event is controlled, and the schedule can be thus followed


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Patrick Hon,

I have a few questions to ask. Firstly, is the date fixed? Secondly, when will the NUS Open 2012 be announced on the WCA site? Finally, is it possible for me to get a letter for school so that I could be excused from any school activites?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 21, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> Hi Patrick Hon,
> 
> I have a few questions to ask. Firstly, is the date fixed? Secondly, when will the NUS Open 2012 be announced on the WCA site? Finally, is it possible for me to get a letter for school so that I could be excused from any school activites?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Adam,

Here are my answers to you questions. Yes the date is fixed on the two dates indicated. And currently the team is still working out the details. Will let Anders know ASAP once the details are finalized and then he can approach the WCA board with the announcement. And sorry we are not able to provide you with a letter of excuse. Glad to hear from you. Thanks.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Chen Hanzhe (Dec 21, 2011)

Hihi, I am here.


----------



## Meng (Dec 22, 2011)

Yichen said:


> hope the judges are more familiar with the regulations...and willing to receive help


 
Thank you for your feedback. We'll conduct trainings for judges this year =) Hope you'll find them to be more qualified than last year.


----------



## Meng (Dec 22, 2011)

Chen Hanzhe said:


> Hihi, I am here.


 
I'm here~ I forgot to use my full name. You know who I am, right? Haha


----------



## Yichen (Dec 22, 2011)

Meng said:


> I'm here~ I forgot to use my full name. You know who I am, right? Haha


 
全名是什么？在人人上加你


----------



## Chen Hanzhe (Dec 22, 2011)

Meng said:


> I'm here~ I forgot to use my full name. You know who I am, right? Haha


 
haha~~yes~~


----------



## anders (Dec 27, 2011)

Registration is open: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2012


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 27, 2011)

Registered


----------



## Yichen (Dec 27, 2011)

anders said:


> Registration is open: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2012




LIKE


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 27, 2011)

Yichen said:


> 5x5x5 Finals should be average of 5 right?


 
Hi Yichen,

We have changed the format of the 5x5x5 finals to the format of average of 5. Thanks.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there any cheap hotel or inn available near the venue?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't download the school category registration form file. is it a broken link?


----------



## Chen Hanzhe (Dec 30, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> Is there any cheap hotel or inn available near the venue?


 
I searched online and only found 2 hotels near NUS. Santa Grand Hotel West Coast and Fragrance Hotel. They all cost about S$120. If you want cheaper hotels such as Hotel 81, they will be quite far away from the venue.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 30, 2011)

Chen Hanzhe said:


> I searched online and only found 2 hotels near NUS. Santa Grand Hotel West Coast and Fragrance Hotel. They all cost about S$120. If you want cheaper hotels such as Hotel 81, they will be quite far away from the venue.


 
oww, ok thx btw, 120 costs almost as much as my airplane tickets :/
i'll probably go with the cheaper one if it costs much less, otherwise, need some friends to book a room


----------



## bxchia (Dec 31, 2011)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I can't download the school category registration form file. is it a broken link?



Yes, I also cannot download the school category registration form.
Can someone advise?


----------



## yoshi (Dec 31, 2011)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I can't download the school category registration form file. is it a broken link?


 


bxchia said:


> Yes, I also cannot download the school category registration form.
> Can someone advise?



Currently, the details are still being confirmed by the organising team at the moment; hence the reason why the registration form has yet to be uploaded onto the website.

The registration form would be made available on the website once the details and information have been confirmed, and an email has been sent out to all schools. So do keep this in view for the moment.


----------



## Chen Hanzhe (Jan 1, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> oww, ok thx btw, 120 costs almost as much as my airplane tickets :/
> i'll probably go with the cheaper one if it costs much less, otherwise, need some friends to book a room


 
The rate for Hotel 81 is about S$70 and above depending on the locations and seasons and so on. You may wait until Feb and check the price, it will be more accurate.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 2, 2012)

May I know if we have to surrender our cubes before the competition or do we pass our cubes to the people scrambling the cube before our solve?


----------



## yoshi (Jan 2, 2012)

Genesis said:


> May I know if we have to surrender our cubes before the competition or do we pass our cubes to the people scrambling the cube before our solve?



From what I recalled at the NUS Open 2011 last year, the participants are only required to pass their cubes to the scramblers prior to their solves.

Hence, you do not need to surrender your cubes to the scramblers prior to the competition. Instead you do so prior to your solve in the respective event, so that you could continue with practicing with your cube prior to the solve. The announcer/emcee would make an announcement during the competition itself to call for the relevant participants to pass their cubes over, so do not worry about that.


----------



## anders (Jan 3, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> Is there any cheap hotel or inn available near the venue?



It depends what you mean by "near" - Singapore is not that big...

The cheapest alternative is probably a dorm at a backpackers' place like http://www.backpackersinn.com.sg/, which would cost 20-30 SG$/night.


----------



## bxchia (Jan 10, 2012)

yoshi said:


> Currently, the details are still being confirmed by the organising team at the moment; hence the reason why the registration form has yet to be uploaded onto the website.
> 
> The registration form would be made available on the website once the details and information have been confirmed, and an email has been sent out to all schools. So do keep this in view for the moment.



Is the registration form for School Category send out to the schools?


----------



## yoshi (Jan 11, 2012)

bxchia said:


> Is the registration form for School Category send out to the schools?


 
The invitation email, along with the registration form for the School Category, has been sent out to the schools 3 days ago.

The form itself would be made available on the website soon.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there a shirt for this competition? If there is, is it possible for me to get a XXL size?


----------



## daveang70 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi All

I am selling speed cubes though Toyoutpost outlets and Hako. You can also PM me if you are interested and I will quote the price to you. You can contact me @98463750 or email [email protected]

Rgds
David


----------



## yoshi (Jan 17, 2012)

aikikai_cuber said:


> Is there a shirt for this competition? If there is, is it possible for me to get a XXL size?


 
Apologies for the late reply.

Currently, there are plans for us to have a T-Shirt for the Competition. However, we would like to know if there would be other participants who would be interested in having the T-Shirt for the competition. 

If the response is good, we might be able to place an order for the T-Shirt, and you could collect them on the day of the competition.


----------



## yoshi (Jan 17, 2012)

daveang70 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have quality speedcubes from 2x2 to 7x7 and puzzle brands from MF8, V Cube, EastSheen, Maru, Shenshou, Alpha, Witiden, Dayan for sale. I have put up some cubes at I12 Toy Outpost at Katon but due to limited space, I will selling most cubes online and though forum. Please drop me a mail if you are interested and I will quote the price to you. You can contact me @90682061 or email me [email protected].
> 
> ...


 
Do you have a full list of the puzzles that you intend to sell?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 18, 2012)

yoshi said:


> Apologies for the late reply.
> 
> Currently, there are plans for us to have a T-Shirt for the Competition. However, we would like to know if there would be other participants who would be interested in having the T-Shirt for the competition.
> 
> If the response is good, we might be able to place an order for the T-Shirt, and you could collect them on the day of the competition.


 
Yes, I would be interested in a T-shirt. I think most, if not all of the competitors, would like a T-shirt as well. Because why not? =P


----------



## daveang70 (Jan 20, 2012)

yoshi said:


> Do you have a full list of the puzzles that you intend to sell?


 
I posted them in another thread Selling cubes in Singapore. I copy and paste here again. I would carry more if some can do a bulk order from me like some speedcubing club in Singapore. Does anyone know which schools have a Rubik's Cube Club?

2x2x2
Now Store 5
Eastsheen 2
Witiden 1

3x3x3
Shengen Type FII 5

4x4x4

Shenshou III 2

Eastsheen 2 (1 Black 1 White)
MF8 & Dayan 2 (Black)
X Cube

5x5x5
QJ Pillow 2
Eastsheen 2
YJ 2
Maru 1
Vcube

6x6x6
V Cube 2

7x7x7
V Cube

bandage cubes
Megaminx mf8 2 (Tiled and Stickers)
Gigaminx mf8 1 (White)
Teraminx mf8 1 (Black)
Starminx 1
Dayan Gem II
Dayan Gem III
Rex Cube
Master Cube
Fisher Cube
Windmill Cube
Fisher Cube
Crazy 4x4x4 I,II,III
Cube variants, flat diamond
Sq1, Sq2, Super Sq1
Rainbow cube
Latch Cube
Curvy Copter
Neocubes (Black, Silver, Gold)
Neo bracelet


----------



## horatio (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it possible to know how many sch are participating nw??


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Jan 30, 2012)

hi, I've sent an e-mail on 26 January 2012 titled Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition and yet to receive a reply till now. can anybody have a look into it?


----------



## HowardWong (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have a few questions regarding the school category on 18 Feb.
1) In the registration form for the school category, you mention an "individual category". Are you referring to the WCA competition on 11 Feb, or is there an individual category in the school competition?
2) Are we allowed to have different team members for different events? For example, if we had Team Member A, B and C for the 3x3x3 event, could we have team member A, D and E for the 4x4x4 event?


----------



## Yichen (Jan 30, 2012)

HowardWong said:


> Hi,
> I have a few questions regarding the school category on 18 Feb.
> 1) In the registration form for the school category, you mention an "individual category". Are you referring to the WCA competition on 11 Feb, or is there an individual category in the school competition?
> 2) Are we allowed to have different team members for different events? For example, if we had Team Member A, B and C for the 3x3x3 event, could we have team member A, D and E for the 4x4x4 event?


 
I do not even know how to register...school has never told us anything...


----------



## HowardWong (Jan 30, 2012)

An email was sent to my school with the registration form attached


----------



## Meng (Jan 31, 2012)

HowardWong said:


> Hi,
> I have a few questions regarding the school category on 18 Feb.
> 1) In the registration form for the school category, you mention an "individual category". Are you referring to the WCA competition on 11 Feb, or is there an individual category in the school competition?
> 2) Are we allowed to have different team members for different events? For example, if we had Team Member A, B and C for the 3x3x3 event, could we have team member A, D and E for the 4x4x4 event?


 
1) School category:
There will be Rubik’s Cube, 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 events in the Competition. There will only be a single Finals round for each of the 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 events, while there would be a Preliminary and a Finals round for the Rubik’s Cube event. 
The team ranking for the 2x2x2 event (respectively 4x4x4 event) will be determined by taking the average timing of each of the team members in the 2x2x2 (respectively 4x4x4) Finals. 
The team ranking for the Rubik’s Cube event will be determined by taking the average timing of each of the team members in the Rubik’s Cube Preliminary Round. The participants’ results in the Rubik’s Cube Finals would used to determine the individual winners. 

2) No participant is allowed to join more than one team, and no participant is allowed to change teams after the registration has been confirmed. 	
Each participant is allowed to participate in any number of events. However, all of the members in a team must participate in the same event in order for them to be eligible for the team prizes.


Hope this clarifies your doubts.


----------



## HowardWong (Jan 31, 2012)

So signing up for the team category would automatically mean we qualify to compete in the individual category?


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 11, 2012)

Bump! Fun fact: there are 88 people registered representing 11 different countries in this competition.


----------



## bxchia (Feb 11, 2012)

If my school did not participate in the school category, can i still register under school category but under the "individual category"?


----------



## daveang70 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can someone post the results?


----------



## anders (Feb 13, 2012)

daveang70 said:


> Can someone post the results?



Please be patient. The results are sent to the WCA Results Team and will be available at the WCA Website in due time.


----------



## daveang70 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Anders. I was not able to stay watch the finals but keen to know the results. I have seen it in WCA website already.


----------



## horatio (Feb 16, 2012)

Very disappointing toward what action that NUS took when we called them and email them for the registeration form


----------



## yoshi (Feb 16, 2012)

horatio said:


> Very disappointing toward what action that NUS took when we called them and email them for the registeration form


 
May I know which secondary school are you from?


----------

